# Turnips Prices 521 (READ THE RULES; TEMPORARILY CLOSED)



## victoriae350 (May 13, 2020)

*My turnip prices are 521. Read the rules PLEASE!*​
1. The area with Nooks is fenced in. Don't leave the area. If you see someone leave the area, inform me ASAP.
2. You are here to SELL Turnips. No more, no less.
3. Once you sell you leave. No hanging around.
3. Please WAIT your turn. If you see users on the island before you, let them go first!!!
4.  No entry fee. But tips are *very much appreciated. *Especially given the effort that goes into this!! NMT, or bells preferred. Tips can be given after you sell your turnips.
5. Break my rules and I end the session right away (To prove you read the rules, when I private message you, respond with your favorite fruit in real life. Mine is mango!!) and then I'll change the DODO.
6. No stealing. No shopping at Ables (if you manage to get past the fence).
7. There most likely will be a wait, so PLEASE be patient. *I**'m only letting two in at a time.*
8. Comment below if you want in and keep an eye on the forums. I will like your post just before i send a private message!!
9. Leave VIA the airport! Once you leave, re-comment to re-join the "queue."

Comment below if you want in. I'm going to keep this open for as long as possible today. I may add more rules as time goes on.


----------



## alitwick (May 13, 2020)

I’d like to stop by!


----------



## Capablanca (May 13, 2020)

Can I stop by?


----------



## Romaki (May 13, 2020)

I'd love to come by and sell!


----------



## alitwick (May 13, 2020)

Thank you for having me!


----------



## TheKlaudia (May 13, 2020)

Hey, could I please stop by and sell?


----------



## Electriic (May 13, 2020)

May I visit? My favorite fruit is peaches!


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (May 13, 2020)

I would like to come too!


----------



## MarkySharky (May 13, 2020)

Would it be possible for my wife to come and sell please?


----------



## ourgrace (May 13, 2020)

I'd love to come by if theres room!


----------



## Romaki (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for the first trip, recommenting to rejoin the queue!


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 13, 2020)

I would love to come by!


----------



## DarkElena (May 13, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## victoriae350 (May 13, 2020)

Bump


----------



## victoriae350 (May 13, 2020)

Temporarily opening again!


----------



## Feather Orb (May 13, 2020)

I'd like to come visit!


----------



## moomoopickles (May 13, 2020)

i'd love to come visit 
autumn from eroda


----------



## grlari (May 13, 2020)

id like to come!!!


----------



## doofcake (May 13, 2020)

i'd like to come by please~


----------



## neeeeenz (May 13, 2020)

still open? crossing fingers


----------



## Mszcrystal (May 13, 2020)

I would love to come by!


----------



## Kitten20 (May 13, 2020)

I’d like to come by please!


----------



## victoriae350 (May 13, 2020)

Gate is still open!


----------



## Pibble (May 13, 2020)

victoriae350 said:


> View attachment 257850
> 
> *My turnip prices are 521. Read the rules PLEASE!*​
> 1. The area with Nooks is fenced in. Don't leave the area. If you see someone leave the area, inform me ASAP.
> ...


I would love to come and sell.


----------



## Kitten20 (May 13, 2020)

Part two of turnip adventures!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (May 13, 2020)

Can I come and sell my turnips. My prices have been under 50 so far this week


----------



## Pibble (May 13, 2020)

Pibble said:


> I would love to come and sell.




	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Thanks so much!


----------



## victoriae350 (May 13, 2020)

Gate is still open ya'll ^^


----------

